# Fonómetro (medidor de dB) a led con LM3915



## rash (Feb 8, 2009)

Para quien quiera medir el nivel sonoro de salas, discotecas, bares y demás... este sencillo circuito puede servirles como medidor de referenca y obtener de forma bastante aproximadas el nivel de emisión de sonido en dB...

..lo peor el idioma, aunque se entiende bien...

...saludos y espero se sirva a alguien...


----------



## electrodan (Feb 8, 2009)

Al principio creí que era un vúmetro  , pero ahora me doy cuenta de lo que es. 
Ya iba a salir diciendo que que estaba lleno de esos en el foro.  
Saludos.


----------



## marvel (Feb 8, 2009)

Gran aporte! Cuando pueda voy a intentar armarlo...

Sería útil también para un amplificador de potencia un wattímetro (mi viejo tiene una potencia a válvulas de hace 30 años con wattimetro y la verdad que queda muy bien, ademas de informaciónrmar la potencia de salida).

Gracias! Saludos!

Si alguien lo arma muestre sus resultados!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 1, 2009)

Muy bueno, justo lo que necesitaba, gracias...


----------



## Rock-R (Mar 4, 2009)

Gracias amigo rash por tu aporte,..


----------



## darkf3n1x (Oct 1, 2011)

donde conseguiste ese sonometro?

como puedo modificar ese microfono para uno electret de 2 patas puesto que este tiene 3? ya lo probaste amigo.


gracias por tu respeusta!!!

y no tendras el PCB de este circuito que publicaste en lso PDF?


----------



## darkf3n1x (Oct 3, 2011)

otra pregutna más. ese microfono que usan hay es uno electret? de 3 patas o tiene una caracteriztica especial gracias!!!


----------



## rash (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola el micrófono es electrec y es de tres patas, masa, positivo y señal..... pero puedes utilizar uno de dos patas.... lo que ocurre en los de dos patas es que en una pata tienes la masa y en la otra tienes la señal y el positivo juntos... sería cuestión de unir los dos terminales de positivo y señal del circuito...

Con respecto al PCB, no dispongo de él..... y creo que el circuito fué publicado por la revista de Nueva Electrónica....

saludos


----------

